# New tank setup



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Didnt really add much, just worked with what I had.. Although theres a few neighbors by my that have a lot of those round stones in front of their house....










































...^ David begging for food....like usual.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice







David must be an Oscar


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, i really like that setup!!!

gives me an idea on my tank


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The dried cariba doesn't count.







MOVED to non-piranha pics and vids.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------

